# Winos (shoes) $6 per pair



## chano xVIEJITOSx

Selling our surplus of winos. We are selling them by the case. The shoes are $6 per pair/ 18 per case. We have navy blue, black on black, grey, beige, black/beige,brown, lace and slip-ons. Whatever is in the box is what you get. We have tried to keep the colors and styles together as best as we could. We are willing to ship.
Thanks
Chano
Papi Chulo's
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected]

So is it just by the case or can I get just 4 pairs if so how much shipped to VA if only by the case can I chose sizes and colors lmk


----------



## Pootus

Also wondering if you only sell by the case. I am in for a few pair.


----------



## chano xVIEJITOSx

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 28 2011, 05:39 AM~20438081
> *So is it just by the case or can I get  just 4 pairs if so how much shipped to VA if only by the case can I chose sizes and colors lmk
> *


YES, IF WE HAVE THE SIZE AND COLOR YOU ARE LOOKING FOR WE CAN MOST DEFINATELY SELL THEM TO YOU. THE ONLY THING IS THAT THE CASES ARE BEING SOLD AT WHOLESALE PRICE, OTHERWISE THE SHOES ARE NORMALLY $15 A PAIR, WHICH INCLUDES SHIPPING TO ALL 50 STATES. INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING WILL COST MORE. THANKS


----------



## DENVER LANE

U GOT BLACK WIT BEIGE BOTTOMS IN SIZE 10?


----------



## skadee

Do you only sell by case? Only looking for 5 or 6 pairs. Are you retail or online store or other? Where are you located? I'm in corona, ca.


----------



## SHAMELE$$

do you have 9 1/2 in the black with tan bottoms? Thanks!


----------



## Justin-Az

what size come in case or is it just random sizes?


----------



## slo

Justin-Az said:


> what size come in case or is it just random sizes?


x2


----------



## gervais_85

Email me more info I'm interested[email protected]


----------



## Dr1v3by3

So uh huh dauhh you only selling em by da uh-huh case Gawd dam mother fakers Can't read and comprehend....


----------



## norman666kcmo

chano xVIEJITOSx said:


> Selling our surplus of winos. We are selling them by the case. The shoes are $6 per pair/ 18 per case. We have navy blue, black on black, grey, beige, black/beige,brown, lace and slip-ons. Whatever is in the box is what you get. We have tried to keep the colors and styles together as best as we could. We are willing to ship.
> Thanks
> Chano
> Papi Chulo's
> [email protected]


What sizes looking for size 13 or 14


----------



## Arans1992

These shoes are made out of wine corks and have been around since the early 1900's. They were originally worn by winos who would drink their wine while walking down the street. These days they are still worn by people who enjoy drinking wine. Click Here


----------

